# linear bow press plans



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent.


----------



## wvengineer (Oct 26, 2010)

ymurf said:


> pm sent.


Could you add me to that PM list.

Thanks.


----------



## rutfest (Aug 13, 2006)

wvengineer said:


> Could you add me to that PM list.
> 
> Thanks.


Can I join the PM group? The info would be great!


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

rutfest said:


> Can I join the PM group? The info would be great!


I just sent a couple links that helped me build mine,First has the parts I ordered except the square tubing which I got from McMaster Carr..Second is the press I built mine from.and third is a link to mine that I built.Any other info you need just pm me.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1135103
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1090763
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1140435


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks



ymurf said:


> I just sent a couple links that helped me build mine,First has the parts I ordered except the square tubing which I got from McMaster Carr..Second is the press I built mine from.and third is a link to mine that I built.Any other info you need just pm me.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1135103
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1090763
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1140435


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

This thread has plans 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537


----------



## joelkr (Dec 15, 2010)

Could you please post a drawing of the fingers you made i would like to make some, they look like they will work on my Athens Ibex?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Dont remember the link on here but if you do a search here you should find the dxf file.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Had a few people ask for the dxf file for fingers.It wasnt my dxf file.It is on this site someplace.I just modified it to my likeing.had some people ask if I liked my aluminum fingers on my press and yes,I have had no trouble with them.If your going to make them just dont use cast aluminum,it may work but think it may be to brittle.Make sure you use a T-76 or something like that. Original EZ Press has aluminum fingers and Havnt heard of any shops having any trouble. I even did a test on mine,I took my fingers and mounted them on a rod on a 2x6 just like on my press and put a winch on the other end on the 2x6. I put a 300# scale in between and winched them with a rod where the limbs would hit on the fingers. I bottomed out the 300# scale with no trouble,Then took the scale out and winched even more,Probably close to 500# with no trouble at all.Our engineer at work said you could probably go to 800#-1000# with no trouble..So if your using aluminum it will be fine..I hear EZ Press is coming out with a $399 press in march..Unless you like making your own stuff you may just want to wait for that,thats a pretty good price.


----------



## roaddogjru (Aug 18, 2008)

I sell the Worm Gear Drive Unit and a complete set of plans for a take-down linear bow press for $130 delivered. The press can be taken apart with 6 bolts and packed into a 6 x 6x 30 inch carton. I also sell the complete press for $400 delivered. If interested I will send you a brochure. E-mail me.

Thanks
Jan
[email protected]


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

roaddogjru said:


> I sell the Worm Gear Drive Unit and a complete set of plans for a take-down linear bow press for $130 delivered. The press can be taken apart with 6 bolts and packed into a 6 x 6x 30 inch carton. I also sell the complete press for $400 delivered. If interested I will send you a brochure. E-mail me.
> 
> Thanks
> Jan
> [email protected]


Id be careful about posting something like this.


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

What he said......


----------

